# Please help...



## Virgo_Intacta (Nov 20, 2011)

I got a "Certified like-new replacement" Verizon Motorola Droid BIONIC XT875 a week ago because the new one got "nuked." I've trying to root this BIONIC I now own nut when I attempt to open the "BIONIC Bootstrap Recovery," the following message pops up:

"Error running exec(). command: [su, -c,./data/data/com.koushikdutta.bionic.bootstrap/files/surunner.sh] Working Directory:null Environment: null."

Please help if anyone can. (A non-rooted Droid BIONIC is not fun to have... So much potential going wasted.)


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to search for R3L3AS3D ROOT AND 43V3R ROOT

Matter of fact it is the next post below this one


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

